# Python devours family cat in Rockhampton Suburb



## snakereef (Nov 29, 2006)

Python devours family’s pet cat

29.11.2006 

CHARISSA Cornick watched in horror as a coastal carpet python slowly devoured her cat Bell in the backyard of their North Rockhampton home. 
Drawn outside by the distressed cries of the cat on Friday night, Ms Cornick and a friend were confronted by the gory spectacle of the two-metre snake crushing the cat to death then swallowing it whole. 

Charissa’s friend made a failed attempt to save the cat by poking the snake with a broom. 

The women then watched the bizarre scene unfold from inside the house until the Cornick’s other cat, Moe, scared the snake away. 

Charissa’s brother Nathan Cornick said the family was shocked at their pet’s demise. 

It just ate her whole,” Mr Cornick said. 
The family said they had not spotted the python again until yesterday when his mother found it while spraying the garden for weeds. 

“She came across it curled up against the tree with a big lump in it. We thought it was dead at first,” Mr Cornick said. 

The Cornicks phoned snake-catcher Wil Kemp, who arrived at the Thozet Road property to deal with the situation. 

“He just came straight up and grabbed it,” Mr Cornick said. 

Mr Kemp said although he had certainly seen bigger snakes, this was the most ambitious meal he had witnessed. 

“It’s the biggest thing I’ve ever seen a snake of that size eat,” Mr Kemp said. 

“He looks like he was quite hungry.” 

But Mr Kemp said it was unusual for the snake not to have regurgitated its meal while under such stress; and he was concerned it may have literally bitten off more than it could chew. 

“I might have to put him on a bit of heat; he’s eaten it Friday and he’s not any smaller, if he doesn’t start to digest it soon it will start to rot and that could kill him. But he looks like he hasn’t had a feed in ages, maybe he really wants to keep a hold of that meal.” 

Mr Kemp said he estimated it would take up to two weeks for the snake to digest its latest meal. He planned to look after it until it could be released. 

The Cornicks said while they still had one cat, it was unlikely they would be looking for a replacement for Bell after losing several cats recently to traffic on busy Thozet Road.


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 29, 2006)

Native 1, Introduced 0

There's a couple of cats around here going to end up the same way if they continue the way thay are.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, what else are cats good for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

i own and love cats. but mine are strictly indoor cats. i still found that story amusing, disturbing, but amusing


----------



## Rennie (Nov 29, 2006)

Good news, I hope it happens more often, if its out running free its asking for it.



elapid68 said:


> Native 1, Introduced 0



Don't you mean more like: Native 1, Introduced 100,000,000


----------



## The Devil (Nov 29, 2006)

I know a guy in Victoria who collects unwanted cats and feeds them to his scrubbies. Now that might be going a bit far but if the cats outside and the python is on the prowl.........................................................


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

Just a question, sorry to steal the thread.....

I own 3 cats, they are indoors / outdoors during the day (All are microchipped, have collars with tags and bells) but indoors at night (6pm onwards)

What are your guys opinions on that?

If say for instance, you came across a cat with a tag on and you knew this was someones loved pet, would you still feed it to a snake?

Matt

Ps: I wont get offended by the replies, as I know cats aren't everyones tastes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 29, 2006)

matt, if i saw your cat on the road in the day or night id run it down..
sorry,cats should never be outside without supervision.
baz


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 29, 2006)

i dont like cats being let outside... it is just plain to see that it's slowly killing out native wildlife. If i see a cat outside (which i do often) and it doesn't run away from me and it has a collar etc... i will do what i can to get it back to the owner. If i see the same cat again.... probably not quite as much of an effort to get it back to the owner...


----------



## gillsy (Nov 29, 2006)

This just reminds me of 'a good brown snake is a dead brown snake' its the same thing snake kills family pet, but suprising it had a happy ending.

I would expect non-snake people to want to kill the snake, yet first thing they did was to call the relevant person. Not oh i wanted to kill the thing.

Funny thing is I was only thinking about this very thing the other night, if any cats had fallen prey to a large carpet.


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

What is it about people thinking that cats dont kill in the day time? bells are good but not as effective as keeping them indoors, just like any pet owner if you cant handle the responsibility dont get it,.


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

don't get me wrong, all my animals have the best care - I DO TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR MY ANIMALS ACTIONS.....

my cats bring home what they have killed.... leave it on my doorstep for a lovely clean up mess.... I also keep a tab on the animals they have killed..... 

So far in their lives

Molly (6 years old)

1 baby rat
3 indian mynas 
4 sparrows
2 starlings
6 mice

Oska (10 months)

1 baby sparrow

Caine (6 months

0 - Nothing

IF THEY WERE TO EVER KILL A NATIVE ANIMAL - I WOULD PUT MY FOOT DOWN AND KEEP THEM INDOORS - SO FAR SO GOOD

All they have killed is pests.....

PS No offence taken


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

sorry... i have two cats. and they have never even stepped foot on grass, nor will they. they are strictly indoor cats only. too much native wildlife gets killed by cats. all cats should be kept indoors allll the time...........


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

mblissett said:


> don't get me wrong, all my animals have the best care - I DO TAKE RESPONSIBILITY FOR MY ANIMALS ACTIONS.....
> 
> my cats bring home what they have killed.... leave it on my doorstep for a lovely clean up mess.... I also keep a tab on the animals they have killed.....
> 
> ...



WOW... that is disgusting.... ur allowing ur cats to kill animals.... no animal is a pest.... we have lots of those birds living in our front trees. and a tonne of rainbow lorrikeets. at least i know they wont get eaten by irresponsible cat owners like yourself.


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for your comment Melgalea....

Think of all the native wildlife Indian Mynas / starlings and sparrows have affected and then continue to not call them pests??

Do a google search on indian myna..... see what comes up....

Maybe do a little research before you call me irresponsible......

Matt


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

mblissett said:


> thanks for your comment Melgalea....
> 
> Think of all the native wildlife Indian Mynas / starlings and sparrows have affected and then continue to not call them pests??
> 
> ...



anyone who allows there cats to kill any sort of animals is irresponisble in my opinion......


----------



## Veredus (Nov 29, 2006)

melgalea said:


> .... no animal is a pest....



Are you kidding? I mean I certainly don't agree with letting them outside...they may not have killed a native yet but they could one day and taken them inside isnt going to turn back the clock, but to claim that introduced species that do damage to our native ecology are not pests is just ignorant IMO


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

Veredus said:


> Are you kidding? I mean I certainly don't agree with letting them outside...they may not have killed a native yet but they could one day and taken them inside isnt going to turn back the clock, but to claim that introduced species that do damage to our native ecology are not pests is just ignorant IMO



sorry if i think i am ignorant then, but i dont like to see ANY ANIMAL killed for the hell of it. 
EVERY animal deserves the right to live. so call me ignorant if u like, i dont mind it. but, i dont like seeing peoples cats eat animals.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 29, 2006)

I take it your cats are all vego's?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

junglepython2 said:


> I take it your cats are all vego's?



what is everyones problem. just because i am a RESPONSIBLE cat owner and dont allow my cats outide to eat birds. 
no, my cats eat catfood. not live animals sorry.


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

melgalea said:


> what is everyones problem. just because i am a RESPONSIBLE cat owner and dont allow my cats outide to eat birds.
> no, my cats eat catfood. not live animals sorry.



Cat food was once a live animal


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Just for the record I don't think cats should be let outside unsupervised either, but I don't have a problem with them eating starlings and mynah's.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 29, 2006)

I have three cats, that have never been outside.

And because they know no difference they are extremely happy and keep each other entertained.

They also hunt each other its so funny.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 29, 2006)

how can your cats tell the difference between natives and introduced?
how do you know that your cats arnt killing lizards and frogs and native birds and marsupials?
you dont watch them ,you leave them to hone their hunting skills and you praise them when they bring home the pest animal...do the environment a favour and keep them inside..


----------



## Veredus (Nov 29, 2006)

I did not say it was ignorant that you do not want your cats to kill animals and so you keep them inside, I think it is ignorant for anyone to fail to realise that animals like rats and mynahs are in fact a harmful pest


----------



## Veredus (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree, you have no way to know that your cats are not killing native wildlife, or attacking it and leaving mortally wounded unless you keep them inside


----------



## Dragoness (Nov 29, 2006)

Isnt that kinda like saying "I allow my dog to roam, he hasnt killed any children yet, but as soon as he does, then he will be locked in the backyard" Shouldnt you be more proactive, not reactive?

Cheers


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

Mel good on you for keeping your cats responsibly, keeping them inside is the only way to control them effectively. anyone who lets there cats out unsupervised is a irresponsible pet owner. has anyone seen the amount of feral cats there are killing thousands of natives. cats are a pest unless kept inside. simple as that.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 29, 2006)

Contentious issue. My wife would have a fit if she knew people were feeding cats to snakes. IMO there are many other food sources that would substitute cats (rabbits come to mind). Now I'm about to be slammed by rabbit lovers...

Can't please everyone.

I think 99 percent of cat owners are responsible people. I have 5, all of which live indoors. I built them an outdoor enclosure which they can access through a bedroom window. They love it and better still, the wildlife in my area are safe from harm.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 29, 2006)

The Devil said:


> Well, what else are cats good for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pats, cuddling, love, attention, meowing, purring, sitting on your lap, chasing away feral rats, killing feral mice, swiping at moths, keeping old grandma company, keeping mum amused, playing.... Lots of things!


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> how can your cats tell the difference between natives and introduced?
> you leave them to hone their hunting skills and you praise them when they bring home the pest animal...do the environment a favour and keep them inside..



1stly, I know cats have no way of knowing the difference between native and introduced....

2ndly  I don't praise them, they actually get a good smack on the bum 

Personally, I would be more worried about a cane toad than a cat..... they would kill more natives than cats I am sure 

I am responsible for all my pets, I have saved quite a lot of wildlife and pets when I was younger - I do not condone them killing animals..... In 6 years - I actually think Molly's record is pretty good.....

My cats get fed so much they are fat as - they alos have alot of playtime inside.... they basically are outside sleeping most of the time, cause they are up all night playing..... plus she hasn't killed any of them in the past 2 years.... She is too lazy for that now, she likes her dinner served on a silver platter


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

im not sure you are getting the point mblissett cats are killers keep em inside. ............im sure people would have something to say if I had a 15 ft scrubby that i let wander the neighbourhood, .....oh hes fine only eats pests like feral cats.....hasnt eaten a chuihuahua in ages.... please its all about being responsible ....you are not.


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

No worries Beardy... each to their own


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

Typically Irresponsible cat owners



> The Cornicks said while they still had one cat, it was unlikely they would be looking for a replacement for Bell after losing several cats recently to traffic on busy Thozet Road



credit to them they did right by the python with the exception of poking it with a broom.

Bon Appetite!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2006)

My cat only feeds on the excess parrots and galahs around the place, that’s all …oh and he loves Blueys! 

On a serious note: that story is an absolute classic!!! :lol:


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

I think 99% of cat owners ARE NOT responsible! They give the other 1% a bad name.
Incidently cat experts say bells on collars are ineffective, the cat learns to stalk without making them ring. Cats are not stupid creatures, no predator can afford to be.
Despite the status of indian minors and the like, Im betting your list is nowhere near the number of animals they DONT bring home. If there out in the day, you honestly cant have any idea what they are killing.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

hmmm, i must be an irresponsible owner.......*rolls eyes* oh well...


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

Why is that Reptilian, you dont count yourself the 1%? Guilty conscience?


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

Not a guilty conciencs m8...i leave my 2 cats out 24/7......Feel free to flame away!!!!


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

Then well done with your previous post! Spot on!  unless they are caged, eventually they will be roadkill or victims of dogs or cat haters!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2006)

I too put my cat through a vigorous native animal hunting programme, he's a born killer!


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

whats the use reptilian you obviously dont care about native wildlife, what a dissapointing attitude.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

No offence m8, but i couldnt give a **** what ya's have got to say to me.....It seems every1 on this site has got something to whinge about, even if someone is askin a simple question....


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

Also, if ya wanna whinge about cats mate...Just think what HUMANS are doin to the native wildlife....How many native animals got cleared out to build your house, or the suburb you live in, or the place you work??? Think about it....

Humans are the real killers...


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

hehehe I dont see any whinging on this thread and no ones forcing you to stay on this site.


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

I gave a simple answer to his simple question and you responded with sarcasm. Typical response from aps.
We ALL know humans are the worst predators on the planet in terms of the damage to enviroment/wildlife you speak of Reptilian, this is not solved by your becoming part of the problem honey.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

No i was not being sarcastic m8...was simply saying that in your opinion, i must be irresponsible...you guys were the ones sayin how irresponsible cat owners were for letting them outside....


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah those damn construction companies what was I thinking


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

I was only asking a question guys... not to start a war....

Each of us has our own ways on how we do things....

I will continue to let my cats out or in during the day and strictly in all night 

I am sure there are people who walk crazy dogs without leads.....

I am not bothered by any of the comments, except that I am irresponsible....

I take care of all my animals with great pride.... And wont have anyone telling me otherwise.....

Glad I don't take everyones comments to heart or I would be dead by now


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

me too mblissett...lol

So instarnett, how many native flora and fauna were cleared to put your house there???


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

> No i was not being sarcastic m8...was simply saying that in your opinion, i must be irresponsible...you guys were the ones sayin how irresponsible cat owners were for letting them outside....



and since you didnt claim they were housed/caged whilst outdoors, unfortunately, I must agree with you. I do find it irresponsible, not only to wildlife but to the wellbeing of your beloved pet/s.
Imagine how upset you will be when you find the body of your cat run over by a car one morning.



> So instarnett, how many native flora and fauna were cleared to put your house there???



see my last post re: human predators. Probly a great deal sadly, would you have us live in trees?

Matt i find your statement about how you care for your animals self contradictory for the reason i just explained reptilian. Dont ask me for a box of kleenex when the cat you love so much is run over.


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

I had some beardy hatchys killed by a cat who came in through an open window. and got into one of my hatchy containers. also ate my crickets!! thanks to that responsible owner! what a joke.


----------



## Retic (Nov 29, 2006)

I hate cats, always have. 99% of owners couldn't care less what their cats get up to and tend to delude themselves into thinking that their cat would never kill a native animal. Anyone who lets a cat roam freely 24/7 is at the very top of the irresponsibility ladder I'm afraid and has NO respect for native wildlife.


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

A cat ate your crix Beardyben?


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

hehehe yeah I couldnt believe it walked in on it in my crix tub and it had polished off about 20 large females in the egg laying container  hehehe i never new they would eat crix


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

well so be it then.....And i couldnt care less what happens to the cats, cos they aint mine they are the mrs...My pets are my herps and my parrots...I told her im gonna feed em to my snakes...LoL and yes the cats are in a cat run which runs along the side of the house and they live in it 24/7, but untill now no one actually asked that...they would rather just flame away without knowing the facts or askin questions...

@ instarnett, no im just sayin that you are all so against cats when humans play the biggest role in the world in destroying habitat and animals...

Peace...
Ash...


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

The reason they are in the cat run, is because we did keep them inside for their whole life (they are only 2, and the other is 7mths) and i got sick of the house smellin every time they had a **** in the litter tray and throwing the litter all over the bathroom floor!!!


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

Beardy,

You say the cat owner is irresponsible for getting into your open house, and into your obviously uncovered beardy hatchy's tank

You would think a responsible pet owner would cover that hatchy's tank with a suitable cover?

How can you say we are iresponsible when your not perfect yourself?

Just an opinion from what I have read


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

LOl mustve been a hungry cat, you wouldnt think the effort of catchin the buggers would be worththe meal. Amazing! Since I regularly find myself crawling round the lounge floor on hands n knees trying to catch escapees, I can tell you, if I was relying on them for food, Id starve!


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

If they live in a cat run, your among the responsible owners! we could've established that much sooner 
P.s dont blame you, cat litter trays are NOT appealing!


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

mblisset I never claimed to be perfect hehehe I guess i'll have to shut all my windows and overheat my hatchys just incase a cat decides to break into my house and destroy my pets. im such a bad reptile keeper what was I thinking.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

No thats true....But the point is you were willing to flame just cos theya er outside 24/7 and thats why the comment about not feeling guilty in my second post....didnt ask any further Q's....

But nah, i got the idea from me dad, he built it (im **** house at woodwork) and i got sick of the cats being inside....Were always missing the tray and throwing cat litter out, and fur shedding all over the place....They are me mrs cats though i like herps and parrots...Much more "unusual" pets...


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

Beardy, not saying that - wouldn't want them to overheat...... 

Mind you all my windows have screens 

Just saying that each of us is different, the way we look after our animals..... I have my way and you have yours 

Oh and another thing.... possibly why my cats have never gone for rainbow lorikeets or galahs lol 

My galah and lorikeet chase the cats around the house when they are out of their cages


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2006)

My cat has a run, the run of the neighbourhood  Sadly he likes the taste of Sulpher-crested Cockatoos moreso than the flavour of the more exotic Indian Myna :lol: I think he believes that they give him the runs!


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont feel I flamed at all, I merely answered the question and made an observation based on given information. One might equally say you invited flamming by leaving this vital information out of your post, knowing full well the expected response on this particular site.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

well i spose thats true instranett, i did encourage it merely to see what response i would get....IMO alot of people on this site do flame/criticise etc when they dont know the full info...


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

Exactly my point!  This site is famous/notorious for it infact! Long live your moggies!


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

hahaha, snake food when he gets big enough...LoL at leats thats what i tell the mrs...I dont personally like cats that much, more of a dog person...and even moreso herps and parrots...


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 29, 2006)

moose I thought your cats preferred Bilbys, im sure thats what they told me last time I visited them. P.S i have some sugar gliders i have just euthanazed and frozen in packs of ten if your interested.


----------



## OuZo (Nov 29, 2006)

I haven't read most of this thread because I've learnt from past experience that I'll get upset and into trouble and most likely hate every single one of you by the time I'm done lol . And I'm not writing this to argue whether cats should be allowed out or not etc. All I'm going to say is if herpers want to make reptiles more popular and widely accepted in Australia, comments like I'm sure this thread is full of are only going to make the opposite happen. Like it or not, cats are probably one of the most commonly kept pets in the country. If herpers make themselves out to be cat hating unfeeling *******s who like to torture and kill them, chase them to run them down on the road, feed them live to their snakes and worst of all LAUGH at all of the above it's never going to change. And I find that sad because I hope one day herps can be as common and accepted here as they are in the US. It's really not that hard to go about these things maturely and humanely. It's not your responsibility to run someone's pet down on the road any more than it is someone elses responsibility to kill your snake if it escapes and gets into their yard. Why not try to set a good example and educate the public about the damage cats can cause? If you find a stray, hand it in to the pound - it will be put to sleep anyway if it's owners don't find it. Why don't you try to organise some sort of awareness tv commercial or something showing some pretty graphic stuff to really drum home to owners the damage their cats can do. Whatever you do, I'm sick of people judging me as a snake owner because of things like this.


----------



## Veredus (Nov 29, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> Also, if ya wanna whinge about cats mate...Just think what HUMANS are doin to the native wildlife....How many native animals got cleared out to build your house, or the suburb you live in, or the place you work??? Think about it....
> 
> Humans are the real killers...



The cat problem in this country was caused by humans so the two are not really different topics, cats being rather a sub-topic of the other. But the point is, the cat problem can be reduced if people keep their cats responsible, and this means not allowing them to roam free. If you really want them to go outside, do domething like what Reptilian has and build them a cat run.


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't think its the fact cats go outside....

Its the irresponsible owners who do not desex their animals....

All my cats are desexed.....


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

Right Matt, world of difference eh, no desexed cat kills anything, gets killed or run over by cars.
In its own right a valid point though, most dogs n cats should be desexed imo.
reproduction/population increase is a core part of the problem.


----------



## cris (Nov 29, 2006)

cats would actually make good low fat food wouldnt they?


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

LoL @ Chris....

The cats my partner got are from a SAFE (save cats from euthenasia sp?) and as part of the "contract" to get a cat from them we have to have them desexed and keep tham responsibly, cos we have a HUGE feral cat problem up here...and i cant take credit for the cat run Veredus, i stole the idea from my dad who has one, so he built it...LoL

However my dogs (pure boxers) are not desexed, as they cost me $1200 and are kept in my back yard and responisbly and i feel that getting there balls cut off is not appropriate, it also stops them being able to enter dog shows (my father in law is a breeder and dog shower) and possibly being a stud later on...Cats yes, my dogs no...LoL

Also @ Ouzo, i was only joking about feeding our cats to the snake...We'd have a murder scene on our hands, cos my mrs would be killing me....LoL


----------



## OuZo (Nov 29, 2006)

Lol Reptilian, I don't know who said what cos I didn't read the thread! Just basing it on what these threads usually have in them


----------



## instarnett (Nov 29, 2006)

> Lol Reptilian, I don't know who said what cos I didn't read the thread! Just basing it on what these threads usually have in them



lol they usually have lots of post from people jumping the gun because they didnt read all the post!


----------



## junglist* (Nov 29, 2006)

This story is GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cat deserved it.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 29, 2006)

i would have loved to have seen that cat cop it... all cats infact....and dogs... there both introduced pest .....dogs shouldnt be allowed in the berbs, are people that lonely ,insecure,control frekish, that thay need to keep mongral pest as pets?? the only true dog is a wolf........


----------



## herptrader (Nov 29, 2006)

Every time I hear that litle Body Count ditty "Cop Killer" the thought occurs to me that it would be quite socially apt in Australia if the word "Cop" was replaced with "Cat"

"What do you want to be when you grow up?? .... Cat Killer.... Good Choice!"

;-)


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

BeardyBen said:


> Mel good on you for keeping your cats responsibly, keeping them inside is the only way to control them effectively. anyone who lets there cats out unsupervised is a irresponsible pet owner. has anyone seen the amount of feral cats there are killing thousands of natives. cats are a pest unless kept inside. simple as that.



thank you beardyben, i agree with you 100%


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW...after reading this whole thread, i am dissapointed in alot of people who openly say its ok, they keep there cats out 24/7..
i have 2 indoor cats who have never felt grass under there feet, and u know what.......they are happy. they are healthy, and i know they arnt bringing DISEASES into my home . 
u do realise that while your cats are all out there raoming the streets eating these so called 'pests' they are contaminating themselves with bacteria and dieseases. then....bringing it into your home to share with you, your kids, your animals and your reptiles. 
if people dont like the smell of cat s...hit, or are too lazy to empty the litter. then dont own a cat , its simple. my cats dont need to kill animals or wildlife to be entertained, they have lots of other things to do and play with in my house. at least i know that i am not responsible for having cats that eat the birds.frogs etc. . . . .. . . 
i am proud that i will never have to open my front door and see a dead 'pest' on my door step. 
KEEP YOUR CATS LOCKED UP............ its not hard people...... 
but, then i guess u will all blame humans, or dogs, or snakes when your beloved OUTDOOR cat gets run over, eaten, or killed..........


----------



## mblissett (Nov 29, 2006)

melgalea said:


> WOW...after reading this whole thread, i am dissapointed in alot of people who openly say its ok, they keep there cats out 24/7..
> i have 2 indoor cats who have never felt grass under there feet, and u know what.......they are happy. they are healthy, and i know they arnt bringing DISEASES into my home .
> u do realise that while your cats are all out there raoming the streets eating these so called 'pests' they are contaminating themselves with bacteria and dieseases. then....bringing it into your home to share with you, your kids, your animals and your reptiles.
> if people dont like the smell of cat s...hit, or are too lazy to empty the litter. then dont own a cat , its simple. my cats dont need to kill animals or wildlife to be entertained, they have lots of other things to do and play with in my house. at least i know that i am not responsible for having cats that eat the birds.frogs etc. . . . .. . .
> ...



Geez - some people get worked up !!!

You can now safely get off your soap box


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

mblissett said:


> Geez - some people get worked up !!!
> 
> You can now safely get off your soap box



mblissett: i dont get worked up... just having my opinon...
and to be honest with you, i hate soap tv. i never watch. it.


----------



## nuggets (Nov 29, 2006)

hate to burst your bubble mel but cats inside or out are bad germ carriers..there poos are very toxic (thats why thay bury them) and if your cat s hits in side in a litter you can garantee there bringing all thoses bad gems on there feet to you or your kids or your food benchs anywere the cat steps unless of cause your washing that rat oops cat every time it sh its...cat hair has also been linked with some form of blindness in children......cats are time bombs and i wouldnt let them near my kids....


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

nuggets said:


> hate to burst your bubble mel but cats inside or out are bad germ carriers..there poos are very toxic (thats why thay bury them) and if your cat s hits in side in a litter you can garantee there bringing all thoses bad gems on there feet to you or your kids or your food benchs anywere the cat steps unless of cause your washing that rat oops cat every time it sh its...cat hair has also been linked with some form of blindness in children......cats are time bombs and i wouldnt let them near my kids....



thats fair enough nuggets. and yes, i will be honest and say after reading what u wrote, i agree with you . 
yes, its true indoor cats do carry some sort of dieseases too, but i meant they arnt carrying other dieseases that they get from eating 'pests'. god i hope that makes sense


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

god there are some ppl with frickin issues why dont u all that have animals that crap on about how this animal does that or this one did this why dont u become hermits and not have any animals at all frickin cry babies i tell ya whether its ur opinion or not!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> god there are some ppl with frickin issues why dont u all that have animals that crap on about how this animal does that or this one did this why dont u become hermits and not have any animals at all frickin cry babies i tell ya whether its ur opinion or not!!!!!!!!



YAY FOR SIMONE.......YOU GO GIRL. LMFAO


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

lol well its true ppl who complain about other ppls animals shouldnt have them i mean how do you think the wild animals survived with food when ppl werent around THEY KILLED IT AND ATE IT............we are all apart of the food triangle its how its been for millions of yrs and more to come


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

and yes i am a pain in the azz but thats ok cause i dont care


----------



## Australis (Nov 29, 2006)

APL,

Your missing the point, CATS arent natural predators in Australia!

Cats have NOT been in Australia for millions of years.


----------



## Jen (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, this turned form a page about an intersesting story to one that hates cats! I personally love cats - and dogs - but i understand the impact they have on both native and introduced wildlife. All animals, unless kept for breeding purposes, should be desexed. cat owners need to realise that bells on collars do not work, and that the animals the cat brings home as a present is but a small percentage of the animals they actually kill. Sorry if i've repeated anything, i skimmed as i got tired of the same old 'cats are bad mmmkay?' with no qualifier. not all cats are 'bad' not all cat owners are 'bad'. now, having had my rant, lets all go on a cane toad hunt - at least they aren't cuddly


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

and yes the saber tooth tiger is an ancestor to cats so are lions tigers cheetahs etc etc they have been around and they do the same thing kill to survive im not sayin feral cats arent bad its the ppl who own cats that let them breed and that they dont give a toss about the kittens they dump that turn into feral cats so no im not missing the point.....


----------



## nightowl (Nov 29, 2006)

We have a cat here and she is desexed and kept indoors unless she is outside connected to a harness. She still gets to roam on a 6ft lead which is pegged and she can't get to any animals. She has been brought up using a harness and now she waits for us to put it on before going out! 

I don't mind cats (although I used to hate them!) but I certainly don't trust our cat by herself with any of our other animals and birds. She gets that look in her eye, like the lion in the movie "Madagascar", when she sees our ringneck, sun conure, galah and Rainbows.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

i own two cats my self and one is too old to even flinch when my coastal slides past and my 3yo cat goes outside all the time once she has never killed anything outside its not just feral cats ppl should be dissing there are feral dogs also that do worse then feral cats


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

tee hee hee im off my soap box now


----------



## Australis (Nov 29, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> and yes the saber tooth tiger is an ancestor to cats so are lions tigers cheetahs etc etc they have been around and they do the same thing kill to survive im not sayin feral cats arent bad its the ppl who own cats that let them breed and that they dont give a toss about the kittens they dump that turn into feral cats so no im not missing the point.....



Im talking about Australia, Australian Natives have not evolved along side Cats..........


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

melgalea said:


> if people dont like the smell of cat s...hit, or are too lazy to empty the litter. then dont own a cat , its simple





melgalea said:


> KEEP YOUR CATS LOCKED UP............ its not hard people......
> but, then i guess u will all blame humans, or dogs, or snakes when your beloved OUTDOOR cat gets run over, eaten, or killed..........



First of all, im NOT lazy, and dont no any1 (apart from you maybe) that likes the smell of s hit...When they crap and miss the tray, or flick rocks all over the bathroom, or put **** on the floor off their feet, then yes it does **** me off....

I think you must not have read my posts properly....yes i do keep them locked up 24/7 in an OUTDOOR CAT RUN...In my first few posts, i was merely seeing what reaction i would get from not providing the full info to make a point, which i feel i did....

peace...
Ash...


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> First of all, im NOT lazy, and dont no any1 (apart from you maybe) that likes the smell of s hit...When they crap and miss the tray, or flick rocks all over the bathroom, or put **** on the floor off their feet, then yes it does **** me off....
> 
> I think you must not have read my posts properly....yes i do keep them locked up 24/7 in an OUTDOOR CAT RUN...In my first few posts, i was merely seeing what reaction i would get from not providing the full info to make a point, which i feel i did....
> 
> ...



i wasnt pointing that at anyone in particual reptilian, so pls dont think i meant you. 
and i dont like the smell of cat crap, it stinks our whole house out, but i remove it as soon as they do it.
once again. i wasnt talking bout you.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

ok well all i can say cats are cats no matter wat country they are from and once apon a time every country was all joined up..........so really how do you know that the normal common everyday human pet cat aint fro a different country????


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

my cats spend outside during the day crap and P outside come in of a nite if salem needs to P she goes to her kitty litter never has she Pooed inside the house


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 29, 2006)

yer thats cool mel...


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> yer thats cool mel...



cheers.


----------



## Australis (Nov 29, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> ok well all i can say cats are cats no matter wat country they are from and once apon a time every country was all joined up..........so really how do you know that the normal common everyday human pet cat aint fro a different country????



The "Normal" common cat is a man made creation, but regardless of its origin its wasnt present when modern Australian natives evolved....

I would think 99% if not all Australian native animals have evolved a great deal since seperation from Gondwanaland 







Basically what im saying is that sure Cats have been killing for "millions" of years, but they havent been killing Australian animals until very recently..... Im not currently aware of any Australian animals that have evolved to combat this problem.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

i have had my say, now i am over it. 
my cats are strictly indoor cats. 
i dont care now. 
am sick of reading this thread


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Nov 29, 2006)

couldnt be ****d reading the whole thread, but if dogs have to remain in the owners yard so should cats!!! 

whos up for razorwire fences on all cat owners houses?!! i am!


----------



## zulu (Nov 29, 2006)

*re Python*

You would have been proud of this white cat i had hanging about Mr Luvsrum,it killed the onley two waterskinks ive seen in the backyard and left them laying about with tooth holes like a pin cushion,it loved all types of birds and small mammals.At the moment it is on extended leave in another suburb,tourism is to be encouraged in the australian economy.


----------



## zulu (Nov 29, 2006)

*re Python*

Good to know that some feral cats might get eaten by pythons,cats have certainly killed large numbers of small reptiles,around sydney and wollongong they often bring in golden crowned snakes they catch at night as well as sugarglider possums.


----------



## GreenWillow (Nov 29, 2006)

gillsy said:


> Funny thing is I was only thinking about this very thing the other night, if any cats had fallen prey to a large carpet.


 
Circe, my 3m coastal girl and Rosie, my fluffy grey feline, were playing chicken one day while I was having a nap. Rosie thought Circe was just bluffing. She wasn't. Needless to say I woke up swiftly. After all, who could sleep through the banshee song of a cat in python jaws?


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 29, 2006)

This lovely wild mcdowelli had a tasty feed on a burmese cat. Luckily the cat's owner called us and didn't run for the shovel.


----------



## GreenWillow (Nov 29, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> This lovely wild mcdowelli had a tasty feed on a burmese cat. Luckily the cat's owner called us and didn't run for the shovel.


 
And that is precicely what Circe would have looked like after eating this...


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 29, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> This lovely wild mcdowelli had a tasty feed on a burmese cat. Luckily the cat's owner called us and didn't run for the shovel.


 

hahha, that snake just had takeout chinese


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

god its pathetic when ppl go to extreme just to proove a point get over it


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2006)

BeardyBen said:


> moose I thought your cats preferred Bilbys, im sure thats what they told me last time I visited them. P.S i have some sugar gliders i have just euthanazed and frozen in packs of ten if your interested.




Cool! You were selling them in packs of 10 right? My cat absolutely loves them! They're like little hairy paddle-pops!  PM sent


----------



## cris (Nov 30, 2006)

Good to see a cat go to good use wrasse 
it better not drink my beer tho :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 30, 2006)

So if 'irresponsible' means :'showing lack of care for consequences' and one lets their cat outside thus allowing it to hunt freely, how is one caring about the consequences and being responsible? I'm confused on that one.

I wish my dog would actually kill the neighbours cats that wander into our yard at night. She just chases and corners them, then waits for them to run again. Meanwhile the cats attack her...sheesh.

And yes I have a cat myself and he's an insider 24/7


----------



## dellywatts (Nov 30, 2006)

melgalea said:


> sorry... i have two cats. and they have never even stepped foot on grass, nor will they. they are strictly indoor cats only. too much native wildlife gets killed by cats. all cats should be kept indoors allll the time...........



I totally agree! I have 2 cats. Both were rescued from car parks as kittens and both of them never go outside. Cats doesn't need to be outside to be happy.


----------



## GreenWillow (Nov 30, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i wish ya dog ate the cats too, and the snake ate the dog and then the dog gets run over.
> now thats fueled by satan!


 
Blimey! It's like the old woman who swallowed a fly!:lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 30, 2006)

mblissett said:


> Just a question, sorry to steal the thread.....
> 
> I own 3 cats, they are indoors / outdoors during the day (All are microchipped, have collars with tags and bells) but indoors at night (6pm onwards)
> 
> ...


 
If i had a snake big enough i would do that to any dog i came across:lol: 

sorry dog lovers but i hate the mongrels, (mainly coz we have a few around here that get let out all the time and you just dont feel safe anymore)


----------



## Hetty (Dec 1, 2006)

Not all cats hunt birds. My cats only ever killed exotic mice, was all they could catch.

If you're going to hate cats for hunting, dogs are a lot worse. My dog has killed countless birds (most not native, I'll give him that), he's a golden retreiver and will go for anything that's game. He also kills mice.

Cats aren't the only exotic creatures that kill natives.


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 1, 2006)

thenothing said:


> Not all cats hunt birds. My cats only ever killed exotic mice, was all they could catch.
> 
> If you're going to hate cats for hunting, dogs are a lot worse. My dog has killed countless birds (most not native, I'll give him that), he's a golden retreiver and will go for anything that's game. He also kills mice.
> 
> Cats aren't the only exotic creatures that kill natives.



Yes but a responsible owner will train a dog not to. Also if it wasn't allowed to go after them as a pup it wouldn't now.

IsK


----------



## Hetty (Dec 1, 2006)

It's instinct, and very heavily ingrained.

Having a golden retreiver next to a quail and and holding it back would be the same as having one next to a bitch on heat, you can't train them out of their instinct.


----------

